# Supprimer musique de l'iphone itunes match



## baga57 (28 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous, j'ai besoin d'aide !! 
Je souhaite supprimer des musiques de mon iphone 4 (iOS5) mais le problème c'est que depuis que je me suis abonné à iTunes Match ben c'est plus possible il me semble ?? Comment dois-je faire ? 
J'ai branché l'iphone à iTunes avec le câble, mais pas moyen de supprimer une musique !! Aidez-moi svp !! merci.


----------



## CBi (29 Décembre 2011)

Faire un swap sur le morceau avec un doigt, appuyer sur effacer. Boom, c'est fait.


----------



## baga57 (29 Décembre 2011)

OK merci, mais maintenant j'aimerais bien refaire ma bibliothèque sur l'iphone bien proprement, mais j'arrive pas à copier la musique qui se trouve sur l'ordi vers l'iphone !! Avant je faisais un glisser déposé avec itunes sur l'iphone et le tour était joué, mais là j'ai toujours tout mes titres en gris !! Impossible de les sélectionner et de les mettre dans l'iphone. C'est quoi ce bordel ? Je vais quand même pas m'amuser à tout re-télécharger avec l'iphone en appuyant à chaque fois sur le petit nuage à coté de chaque titres ?? Comment faire ?


----------



## baga57 (30 Décembre 2011)

En fait, il suffit simplement de désactiver iTunes Match dans l'iphone (Réglages -> Musique) et le tour est joué !!


----------

